
JPMorgan is breaking up with its giant private equity unit - ourmandave
http://www.businessinsider.com/jpmorgan-highbridge-breakup-2015-10
======
huac
See [http://www.wsj.com/articles/j-p-morgan-near-deal-to-sell-
maj...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/j-p-morgan-near-deal-to-sell-majority-of-
highbridge-private-equity-business-1445364716) instead

